# Here Is An Interesting 5er Floorplan



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I was looking at Heartlands website at the new models they had to offer this year..

I'll be back to hauling rv's for a living in 6-8 weeks(hopefully) Its fun to know all the different floorplans. My company is Heartlands biggest contract hauler.

So anyway here is a new Sundance model.. This would be super cool for a family.. I cant wait to see this model for real!

Here is a link: Click

Here is another with a huge rear loft.. Its new and pretty cool too. Click

What'd ya think? I bet they will be a popular unit!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice. Like the 3 way bunk house with the sofa. Great kids room!

Now...where do I put my 4 motorcycles?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Very nice. Like the 3 way bunk house with the sofa. Great kids room!
> 
> Now...where do I put my 4 motorcycles?


Yea good point! Sure aint a toy hauler..

Heartland is supposed to have another toy hauler line out too.. It'd be cool if they'd work that in someway..

I cant remember seeing a model with the front kids room like that.. What a cool idea!

Carey


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice floor plans! I am sure we will be in our current outback for awhile, but, someday down the road, I see a 5ver!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I was looking at Heartlands website at the new models they had to offer this year..
> 
> I'll be back to hauling rv's for a living in 6-8 weeks(hopefully) Its fun to know all the different floorplans. My company is Heartlands biggest contract hauler.
> 
> ...


That first one is just another brand of what we have........










Outback is actully coming out with a front bunk set up as well. The website has a floorplan listed, but no specs yet.










Steve


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

We came real close to buying a Heartland trailer (they have a nice owner's forum too). The brand is highly recommended and I liked the construction of the trailer. We went with Outback because we needed a shorter length with our tow vehicle and again, it was highly recommended. Plus, we liked what we read on this site as well. We may eventually move to another trailer, but not anytime soon!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I was looking at Heartlands website at the new models they had to offer this year..
> 
> I'll be back to hauling rv's for a living in 6-8 weeks(hopefully) Its fun to know all the different floorplans. My company is Heartlands biggest contract hauler.
> 
> ...


That first one is just another brand of what we have........










Outback is actully coming out with a front bunk set up as well. The website has a floorplan listed, but no specs yet.

Steve
[/quote]

Now we're talk'n. That optional bathroom is awesome! Just what the DW wanted. She didn't want a 5er...with the kids running into our room to use the bathroom.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I swear I've been in that loft floorplan. I remember it was odd because you actually had to step down to the area below the loft to use it and then you used another set of stairs to get to the loft. They removed all the storage in the back to accomplish the space and dropped the floor. Except the model I was in instead of having a slide out couch it was a slide out entertainment center and wardrobe.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Dub said:


> I swear I've been in that loft floorplan. I remember it was odd because you actually had to step down to the area below the loft to use it and then you used another set of stairs to get to the loft. They removed all the storage in the back to accomplish the space and dropped the floor. Except the model I was in instead of having a slide out couch it was a slide out entertainment center and wardrobe.


Dub - believe that is a Forest River Wildcat you are thinking of.

Wildcat 30-Loft

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I was looking at Heartlands website at the new models they had to offer this year..
> 
> I'll be back to hauling rv's for a living in 6-8 weeks(hopefully) Its fun to know all the different floorplans. My company is Heartlands biggest contract hauler.
> 
> ...


That first one is just another brand of what we have........










Outback is actully coming out with a front bunk set up as well. The website has a floorplan listed, but no specs yet.










Steve
[/quote]

DW and I are eyeing plans like this Sydney or the very similar Cougar. I kinda like the Cougar better because of the L-Shaped sofa in the main living area. It makes for a very nice family gathering area doubling as a dining area. I can see world championship games of Farkel being played in there! Both plans have their plusses and minuses. One nice thing about the Sydney is that the front bunkhouse has an air sofa sleeper. Last time I saw the Cougar (Summer TX Outbackers Rally) it just had one of those flip down sofa deals - think they call it a jiffy sofa maybe.

Cougar 316QBS

I really want to see the Sydney - plans like these are very neat and we are looking forward to seeing the new 5'er. Kudos to Keystone, Heartland and Forest River for these new plans! The family oriented, "out of the box" thinking in these new floorplans is something I'd like to see continue!

-CC


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Outback is actully coming out with a front bunk set up as well. The website has a floorplan listed, but no specs yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that! Still think if i go to a 5er it will be a Raptor but that new OB looks good!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I swear I've been in that loft floorplan. I remember it was odd because you actually had to step down to the area below the loft to use it and then you used another set of stairs to get to the loft. They removed all the storage in the back to accomplish the space and dropped the floor. Except the model I was in instead of having a slide out couch it was a slide out entertainment center and wardrobe.


Dub - believe that is a Forest River Wildcat you are thinking of.

Wildcat 30-Loft

-CC
[/quote]

That may have been it, but if you click on the pictures of the new one posted, and look at the inside, it has a step also, but its entertainment center is built into the stairs. i really like the loft idea.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I like that! Still think if i go to a 5er it will be a Raptor but that new OB looks good!


...gotta have room for the toys eh?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I like that! Still think if i go to a 5er it will be a Raptor but that new OB looks good!


...gotta have room for the toys eh?















[/quote]

Yep. I believe my next 5er will have a garage. Probably 4-5 years from now. If I can hold out that long. Gotta wait for kids to be big enough. Unless of course this kid gets his toy sooner rather than later.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I was looking at Heartlands website at the new models they had to offer this year..
> 
> What'd ya think? I bet they will be a popular unit!


I think it needs a 15k A/C unit. I'm not sure how well a 13.5k will cool something that large in some real heat. The floor plan looks nice.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> I like that! Still think if i go to a 5er it will be a Raptor but that new OB looks good!


...gotta have room for the toys eh?















[/quote]

Yep. I believe my next 5er will have a garage. Probably 4-5 years from now. If I can hold out that long. Gotta wait for kids to be big enough. Unless of course this kid gets his toy sooner rather than later.








[/quote]
Well, where are you going to park the stroller????









You NEED to think creatively to justify a new Toy (hauler), but that shouldn't prevent you from getting it.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I like that! Still think if i go to a 5er it will be a Raptor but that new OB looks good!


...gotta have room for the toys eh?















[/quote]

Yep. I believe my next 5er will have a garage. Probably 4-5 years from now. If I can hold out that long. Gotta wait for kids to be big enough. Unless of course this kid gets his toy sooner rather than later.








[/quote]
Well, where are you going to park the stroller????









You NEED to think creatively to justify a new Toy (hauler), but that shouldn't prevent you from getting it.








[/quote]

Ya see that is why I come here. For all the help. Oh Honey I have an idea where we can put all the babies things, but we may need to get a new 5er.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Heartland makes super nice stuff. The dealership we bought our Outback at also sells Heartland Big Horns, Big Country, Sundance, Razor and Cyclones. The Sundance's are really nice mid profile, mid level priced fifth wheels. We nearly traded in the OB for a Sundance 3300SK last year. The Big Horn and Big Country are really nice luxury fifth wheels. The Cyclones are the absolute bomb to me!!! Especially the 4012:


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We saw this at the Tampa RV show and it is cool! My DH liked the kids room being in the front. Very nice.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll pass. There are too many times (rainy days, etc.) the kids are goofing around in their bunk room. Having them "stuck" in there while I'm showering seems like an incredibly dumb idea devised by someone who has never camped with kids - IN MY OPINION.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> I'll pass. There are too many times (rainy days, etc.) the kids are goofing around in their bunk room. Having them "stuck" in there while I'm showering seems like an incredibly dumb idea devised by someone who has never camped with kids - IN MY OPINION.


That crossed my mind too, but depending on the ages of your kids, the worse it could be. Our family does not shower in the fiver unless we camp at a place with sewer hook up (which is very rare). I am the only priviledged one to use the camper shower


----------

